# Aggressive tank mates



## chappy520 (Aug 1, 2019)

hello my name is mike, im new to the forum , and i am looking for some advice on my new cichlid's . according to my LFS these new fish would be good together in my 75 gallon aquarium . i received 1 red Texas 1 flowerhorn 1 jaguar . also in the tank is 2 pleco 1 is a bristle nose . and 1 very small convict he is the oldest . the red and flower do not get along at all so i put up a divider for the mean time until i figure out what i need to do . the flower had the red stuffed behind the intake at the top of the tank he would never come out despite all the hiding spots in the tank . the jag is to fast for everyone at this point . and the flower has taken the convict under his "fin" ha ha , they are buddies . i am in the process of getting supplies to restore a 200 gallon acrylic i got for free . ill also be building a stand for it , as well as making a sump system . this is going to take a few months to complete . so my question to you is . how long can i keep this divider up ? the posted photos were taken on july 10th the day i added the divider . both fish are much better now . the red is all healed up and they both seem way less stressed . i imagine if i take out the divider they will just attack each other again. when i get the community in to the 200 gallon will that give them enough room to make there own territories with out an overaggressive behavior , or do i need to just keep them in separate aquariums ? 
any and all comments and help is appreciated . thank you and look forward to learning more about fish keeping

at first they just stared at each other through the divider all day ! ha ha 
the 200 gallon is in the pics posted
the aquarium is cloudy due to me installing the divider after a 25% water change and is still in the clearing process . 
i run a fluval 406 
i use aftermarket mechanical filter pads and i use ...
stage 1 -seachem matrix 
stage 2 marineland zeolite 
stage 3 marineland carbon with ultra fine filter pads underneath before returning to the tank.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

My first suggestion would be to completely avoid the lfs that told you those fish would be ok in 75g. Proves a total lack of knowledge concerning large aggressive cichlids. 200g will obviously offer more room, but still could see some failures re compatibility. If a nasty male Jag decides he wants all space to himself, he will make it so. The BN pleco is likely to be killed, unless it spends its entire life hiding. Far from fair dont you think?


----------



## chappy520 (Aug 1, 2019)

looks like im on my way to having 2 aquariums lol ! the plecos are ok as far as i know . only the red texas and the flowerhorn fight . yea i agree the LFS is this great mom & pop joint they have a huge selection of cichlids , thats mostly all they carry . the same 2 girls have been there for years and years always have been help full with good advice . but i think ill just keep single fish aquariums from now on . i dont like how people stuff there aquariums full to the point no one can establish a territory thanks again !


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Oscar6 said:


> My first suggestion would be to completely avoid the lfs that told you those fish would be ok in 75g. Proves a total lack of knowledge concerning large aggressive cichlids. 200g will obviously offer more room, but still could see some failures re compatibility. If a nasty male Jag decides he wants all space to himself, he will make it so. The BN pleco is likely to be killed, unless it spends its entire life hiding. Far from fair dont you think?


I second this!


----------



## markwn (Dec 23, 2019)

I once had such fish. Something sick. I still don't know what I did wrong.


----------

